# Hunt 'em up!



## wvdawg (Feb 22, 2017)

I was invited to a quail hunt in Moultrie Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday morning.  Too busy shooting to take many pics.  Had a great time!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sounds like a great day!  It's so hard to shoot a gun & a camera at the same time...


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 25, 2017)

One of the pleasures in life right there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carver (Feb 25, 2017)

Great shot Dennis,find looking GSP


----------

